# Mavs 95 Pistons 88 : Mavs Take Down The Champs



## viggenja37 (Feb 15, 2005)

The Mavs started out strong winning only their second first quarter in the last 17 games as they flew past the Pistons, 30-19. Then the second half started and through the first six minutes, the Mavericks offensive juggernaught managed to outscore the Pistons 4-2. The Pistons finally decided to wake up and play some suffocating defense and finished the half nicely, outscoring the Mavs 14-12 in the period. The Pistons tighten the clamps in the third, in what may be a preview of playoff basketball, and take the lead 51-50 mid-way through the period. The Mavs pull back ahead and maintain a small lead the rest of the period thanks to Dirk and Josh, accentuated with a Devin Harris pull-up trey as the third period expires to finish the quarter with the Mavs up 70-65. Both teams stepped it up in the fourth, but the Mavs hung on despite Billups treys as Keith Van Horn responded with treys of his own. The Mavs won the period 25-23.

Camera Crew : A+; I really can’t say enough about the broadcast crew. The views of the floor entertainment showed impeccable taste. +36

Avery : A; Avery had the Mavs pumped for this one as the starters came out on fire building a lead that allowed Johnson to throw in the bench, a bench that outscored its Piston counterpart 26-2 for the game. The Mavs came out in the second half and were able to weather the Pistons defense, again in no small part due to the depth of the Mavs bench. Again, the Mad Scientist Jr’s intriguing lineups appeared, as Avery ran with Devin, Marquis, Josh, Alan, and Keith for long periods of time.

Howard: A-; Josh led the Mavs in turnovers, but more importantly tonight led the Mavs in points with 24 in a game high 46 minutes on the floor. +28

Nowitzki: A-; Dirk was just one of the Maverick’s big men befuddled with the concept of basic blocking out, as the Pistons displayed their ability for second chance opportunities nearly too often. Offensively, Dirk was missing his long ball, so he took full advantage of his quickness in attacking the paint, being rewarded with 22 points on 7-14 from the field. Dirk also picked up the double-double with 10 rebounds. Dirk was especially keen on going against Rasheed, as Wallace picked up 5 fouls trying to slow Dirk down. Zero turnovers. +30

Bradley: B; Shawn was fine on his jumpers but struggled to finish on his drives to the basket or tip-ins. Still Shawn did provide some disruption to the Pistons. Zero turnovers. +8

Finley: B-; Michael started off hot in the first half, going 4-5 from the field on his way to tying the Mavs record (Brad Davis) for consecutive makes from behind the arc at 10. Unfortunately, Finley wasn’t successful after that from the field. Did manage to help salt away the game by nailing two free throws, an area where Michael has struggled of late. Did pitch in 4 assists and 4 rebounds. +11

Terry: C+; Jason was nearly opposite of Michael, starting off 0-5 before finally sinking a field goal. That was good news, since the Pistons were just daring him to shoot. Good thing Jason remembered to pass as well and led the Mavs in assists with 7. +5

Van Horn: A; Off the bench, Keith brought the entire deal, offense and defense, mixed in with a nice dose of aggressiveness and hustle. Contributed 17 points on 6-8 from the field. +17

Harris: A; Another good aggressive game by Devin tonight. Devin even throughout a surprise tonight by exhibiting some control when needed. Seven points and seven assists, against only one turnover. +11

Daniels: C; Marquis is still struggling offensively, going scoreless in 14 minutes, but still knows how to play the passing lanes, coming up with 2 steals. Zero turnovers. +11

Henderson: B; Alan provided his trademark solid fundamentals tonight. As a bonus, Alan chipped in 2 points and 3 rebounds. +4

Armstrong : DNP-CD.

Podkolzin: DNP-CD.

M’Benga: DNP-CD.

Stackhouse: DNP-IR. Pulled groin muscle.

Dampier: DNP- IR. Ankle stress fracture.

Typical Chef Ed Type


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Henderson: B; Alan provided his trademark solid fundamentals tonight. As a bonus, Alan chipped in 2 points and 3 rebounds. +4


You probably know better than me, watching the game, but is that what passes for a B for Henderson? I know about the stuff that doesn't show up in the box scores, but we depend on him for rebounding. I'm just asking for a more elaborate critique of Henderson's night, I guess.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think your taking this to big. Beating the Pistons isn't exactly a huge accomplishment, they aren't that good this year compared to last year. My team beat them twice, and it would have been thrice if Curry didn't have to sit a game out with the flu.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

sloth said:


> I think your taking this to big. Beating the Pistons isn't exactly a huge accomplishment, they aren't that good this year compared to last year. My team beat them twice, and it would have been thrice if Curry didn't have to sit a game out with the flu.


 I don't know what you're getting at, but this is a thing he does every game.


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

Sorry, but aren`t we suposed to discuss this game in the already existing thread !!??


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Grades don't matter in games like this...with that being said, good grades Vigg!!*


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Amir said:


> Sorry, but aren`t we suposed to discuss this game in the already existing thread !!??


*No man...these are Post-Game grades by Viggz...I think they deserve their own threads *


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> You probably know better than me, watching the game, but is that what passes for a B for Henderson? I know about the stuff that doesn't show up in the box scores, but we depend on him for rebounding. I'm just asking for a more elaborate critique of Henderson's night, I guess.


Based on how much AJ plays Hendu, His performace last night deserves a B based on his minutes (10).


----------

